# "you cannot close microsoft office word because a dialog box is open"



## TaiLova

Hey guys!

I'm getting this error when I try to upload my resume on to a website and so I'm unable to do any uploading:

"you cannot close microsoft office word because a dialog box is open office 2007"

I've had this error before and last time I deleted a windows update (can't remember what) but I'm afraid that it might have came back (blame it on the wife ). Anyways this error is linked to Norton which I don't use (using Avast). 

using windows 7 (x64), office 2007, reproduces on all browsers. No processes that deal with office is running.

If anyone has any ideas as to how to get rid of this it would be lots of help. THanks.


----------



## Brett_WinTeam

This problem may occur if the Officeav.dll file is corrupted or outdated. The Officeav.dll file is the Norton AntiVirus Office plug-in.
To resolve this problem, rename the Officeav.dll file. To do this, follow these steps.

*Note* Because there are several versions of Microsoft Windows, the following steps may be different on your computer. If they are, see your product documentation to complete these steps. 

Click *Start*, click *Search*, and then click *All files and folders*.
In the *All or part of the file name* box, type officeav.dll.
In the *Look in* box, click *Local Hard Drives*.
Click *Search*. When the search result is displayed in the right pane, note the path of the Officeav.dll file.
Locate the Officeav.dll file, right-click *officeav.dll*, and then click *Rename*.
Type officeav.old, and then press ENTER.
Restart your computer.
Source: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/891986

I hope this helps!

Brett M,
Windows Outreach Team


----------



## TaiLova

thanks brett but I don't run norton on my pc, so i was unable to find a "officeav.dll" file


----------



## DaveA

When you get this message, "Minimize" your programs and see if there is a dialog box waiting for a entry.


----------



## TaiLova

There are two dialogue boxes,

one says the "You cannot close Microsoft Office Word because a dialog box is open. Click OK, switch to Word, and then close the dialog box." 

the 2nd says "Word has encountered a problem." 

I don't have any word processes running and I don't run Norton so I am perplexed.


----------



## DaveA

Now we know why you can not exit Word. To do that, when you get this message, minimize Word as you have and close the dialog box(s). Then restore Word and close it.

I have gotten these messages because I have clicked a file one time to many times. Watch and remember how you entered Word. If this happens when you have clicked a file in Windows Explorer, vs. selecting a file from the Open listing, then you may have the same issue I am have, a heavy fast finger on the mouse.


----------

